# rabbits



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i was just wondering if any one was doing any good hunting bunnies?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have read on other websites that it has been a tough year for some.


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

I've only gone out twice for bunnies so far.Took daughter the first time and jumped 3 but nothing in the bag.Took nephew on opener and I was 3 for 4 with my singleshot.I am bowhunting more this year so I'll be with my dogs more in Jan.,Feb.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I have read on other websites that it has been a tough year for some.


What other websites are there to look at for ohio hunting?
Also does any one have any suggestions for hunting public land aruond dayton thanks.


----------



## fishhuntnfire (Oct 24, 2007)

yakfish try sycamore state park or dark county wildlife area (i know its not that close but its not a bad spot)


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

have not been out yet, seen quite a few while out pheasant hunting though


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Lots of rabbits this year, it's just been too hot for good hunting. That dry, warm April usually sets up a good fall as the early broods survive. This cold weather coming will help with the hunting as will the farmers getting the corn off.
Tim


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

yakfish said:


> What other websites are there to look at for ohio hunting?
> Also does any one have any suggestions for hunting public land aruond dayton thanks.


Its actually not Ohio specific its call varminthunters, but there are a few people from Ohio on there that said it had been slow for them.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

A another forum I frequent is www.rabbithuntingonline.com. This site is mainly geared toward rabbit hunters but they have all types of other forums as well. I mainly use it for hunting and these forums for fishing.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Been out twice and jumped once each trip. Could have shot them both, but didn't really want to - was more interested in pheasant


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Its been great when i've gotten motivated to get out. It seems I have something to do or its too warm for my liking most of the time. I've filled my bag limit all 4 times i've been out but thats been on a couple big plots of private land that typically produce very well for me.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We were out this weekend for the youth deer season & saw rabbits everywhere. The farmers are finally getting the corn off and the edges of fields & thickets are loaded. And with the cooler temps, they were holding tight. We'll be out after them Thursday after eating way, way too much !!! 
Good shooting,
Tim


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

went out rabbit hunting with my uncles and cousin. im new with hunting rabbits cuz i stick with deer. only jumped 2 and didnt hit them. it was a perfect day tho and my uncles dogs did good.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My son started a trap line this past week & you can't even set trails for **** because of the rabbits !!! I have not seen this many bunnies for years & I've been around for a while. As soon as deer season is over, we'll do some population control on them & enjoy some fried rabbit, mashed taters, & gravy.
Hope the hawks & coyotes don't kill too many...................
Tim


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

We had the dogs out about 6 times and we have limmited out every time out, we've been on private land and some of it hasn't been rabbit hunted in years, great for us bad for the bunnies!!!


----------



## Brush buster (Dec 23, 2007)

hows the rabbit hunting been so far?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

When the weather is good, the hunting is great. However, the weather has sucked, especially on the weekends. Have taken 15 or so & really haven't gottern serious about it yet.


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

not many rabbits at West Branch, looking for some private land to run my beagles!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I've been hunting them regularly since the end of Deer gun season. Lost count of the number my dog has run, have over a dozen in the freezer waiting for the stew pot. 

Hunting both public and private land in SW Ohio, they are out there for sure.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Went out for the first time in 2 years last Saturday. I got my limit and my buddy (not as fast as me) got 2. I attempted for the first time to make pickeled rabbit, didn't turn out to bad but I am glad I saved two to fry up. Jumped quite a few though and left enough for another outing.


----------

